# la vigliaccheria



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

L'altro giorno, mentre guardavo il cacciatore di aquiloni mi sono resa conto ,un'ennesima volta  come le nostre azioni e i nostri comportamenti ,pur se  da piccoli, ci condizionino terribilmente per tutta la vita.
E poi mi domandavo: ma se uno è vigliacco e pavido da bambino lo sarà necessariamente anche da grande??
Pur avendo un padre coraggioso e leale il protagonista si comporta di merda col suo migliore amico. ok, alla fine si riscatta ma a me fino alla fine non è piaciuto più.
Io credo che la vigliaccheria sia una serpe che ti si rivolta contro tutta la vita.
Non ci son storie.
Qualsiasi cosa buona o importante farai nella vita ti sentirai marchiato per una zozzeria, una vigliaccata, una cosa di cui ti sei vergognato appena   fatta anche se un sacco di anni prima.

Non trovate??

e per finire, la nobiltà d'animo e il coraggio si possono trasmettere?


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> L'altro giorno, mentre guardavo il cacciatore di aquiloni mi sono resa conto ,un'ennesima volta come le nostre azioni e i nostri comportamenti ,pur se da piccoli, ci condizionino terribilmente per tutta la vita.
> E poi mi domandavo: ma se uno è vigliacco e pavido da bambino lo sarà necessariamente anche da grande??
> Pur avendo un padre coraggioso e leale il protagonista si comporta di merda col suo migliore amico. ok, alla fine si riscatta ma a me fino alla fine non è piaciuto più.
> Io credo che la vigliaccheria sia una serpe che ti si rivolta contro tutta la vita.
> ...


non sono d'accordo... guarda il personaggio interpretato da De Niro in "The mission"... dagli errori, anche dai più gravi, ci si può emendare.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo... guarda il personaggio interpretato da De Niro in "The mission"... dagli errori, anche i più gravi, ci si può emendare.


sai che non l'ho visto??

io dico che ok, puoi fare cose bellissime ma ti si ricorderà sempre anche per le cose brutte. Un marchio..


----------



## brugola (9 Febbraio 2009)

essere vigliacchi non sarà bello ma è umano.
e lo siamo un pò tutti.


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sai che non l'ho visto??
> 
> io dico che ok, puoi fare cose bellissime ma ti si ricorderà sempre anche per le cose brutte. Un marchio..


 Se la vittima ti toglie il peso che trascini, no.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se la vittima ti toglie il peso che trascini, no.


cioè? se ti perdona?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> essere vigliacchi non sarà bello ma è umano.
> e lo siamo un pò tutti.


dipende a che livelli però


----------



## brugola (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dipende a che livelli però


bhè è chiaro.
che commento del cavolo fai?


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè? se ti perdona?


 Non proprio... qualcosa di molto più profondo del perdono. Devi assolutamente guardare il film. C'è una magnifica metafora, in una scena... quando il terribile De Niro viene "liberato".


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè è chiaro.
> che commento del cavolo fai?


nello specifico lui lascia che dei bastardelli s'inchiappettino l'amico che lo difendeva sempre, scappando invece di tentare di fermarli.
Mica cotiche


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non proprio... qualcosa di molto più profondo del perdono. Devi assolutamente guardare il film. C'è una magnifica metafora, in una scena... quando il terribile De Niro viene "liberato".


ok, lo guarderò


----------



## Iris (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sai che non l'ho visto??
> 
> io dico che ok, puoi fare cose bellissime ma ti si ricorderà sempre anche per le cose brutte. Un marchio..


 
Se si è sbagliato è giusto che i nostri errori non vengano dimenticati, ma è legittimo cercare una qualche forma di riscatto. E' squisitamente umano.
Se tutti coloro che sbagliano (tutti sbagliamo), cecassero di rimediare in maniera sincera ed onesta, vivremmo in una realtà migliore di quella che ci circonda.
Io credo che coraggiosi lo si possa diventare. Credo sempre nella possibilità di un riscatto.


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok, lo guarderò


 Guardalo asu, è magnifico... e ti fa vedere come possa "resuscitare" anche l'uomo peggiore.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Se si è sbagliato è giusto che i nostri errori non vengano dimenticati, ma è legittimo cercare una qualche forma di riscatto. E' squisitamente umano.
> Se tutti coloro che sbagliano (tutti sbagliamo), cecassero di rimediare in maniera sincera ed onesta, vivremmo in una realtà migliore di quella che ci circonda.
> * Io credo che coraggiosi lo si possa diventare*. Credo sempre nella possibilità di un riscatto.


questo lo credo anch'io.


----------



## Iris (9 Febbraio 2009)

D'altronde non c'è peggior condanna a nascere merde e rimanere tali.
Se non hai la possibilità di evolvere, tanto vale crepare subito.


----------



## brugola (9 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> D'altronde non c'è peggior condanna a nascere merde e rimanere tali.
> Se non hai la possibilità di evolvere, tanto vale crepare subito.


lo penso anch'io.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> D'altronde non c'è peggior condanna a nascere merde e rimanere tali.
> Se non hai la possibilità di evolvere, tanto vale crepare subito.



eppure è pieno...


----------



## Iris (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> eppure è pieno...


Ma ci sono anche parecchi che traggono profitto dai loro errori. Solo che non te lo vengono a dire.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma ci sono anche parecchi che traggono profitto dai loro errori. Solo che non te lo vengono a dire.


sicuro. Anche perchè non sbagliare è impossibile.
ma in certi errori ti frega che ti sembra non esista possibilità di riscatto


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> L'altro giorno, mentre guardavo il cacciatore di aquiloni mi sono resa conto ,un'ennesima volta come le nostre azioni e i nostri comportamenti ,pur se da piccoli, ci condizionino terribilmente per tutta la vita.
> E poi mi domandavo: ma se uno è vigliacco e pavido da bambino lo sarà necessariamente anche da grande??
> Pur avendo un padre coraggioso e leale il protagonista si comporta di merda col suo migliore amico. ok, alla fine si riscatta ma a me fino alla fine non è piaciuto più.
> Io credo che la vigliaccheria sia una serpe che ti si rivolta contro tutta la vita.
> ...


 la mia unica vigliaccata risale a quando aveva 7,8 anni....buttai un mio amichetto un p'o prepotente giu dalle scale (alle spalle x giunta quindi nel modo piu vigliaccio possibile)
poi quando arrivo' sua madre diedi la colpa al cane.....tanto lui manco se n'era accorto che la spinta gliel'avevo data apposta.....
sono un infame


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> la mia unica vigliaccata risale a quando aveva 7,8 anni....buttai un mio amichetto un p'o prepotente giu dalle scale (alle spalle x giunta quindi nel modo piu vigliaccio possibile)
> poi quando arrivo' sua madre diedi la colpa al cane.....tanto lui manco se n'era accorto che la spinta gliel'avevo data apposta.....
> sono un infame


ma si è fatto tanto male??


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma si è fatto tanto male??


 da quel che mi ricordo un bernoccolo in testa ma  niente di che


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> la mia unica vigliaccata risale a quando aveva 7,8 anni....buttai un mio amichetto un p'o prepotente giu dalle scale (alle spalle x giunta quindi nel modo piu vigliaccio possibile)
> *poi quando arrivo' sua madre diedi la colpa al cane*.....tanto lui manco se n'era accorto che la spinta gliel'avevo data apposta.....
> sono un infame


 Ma che merdaccia...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che merdaccia...


volevo scriverlo io


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che merdaccia...


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


>


 Chiaramente non lo dicevo per la spinta ed il volo sulle scale... se era un prepotente se lo meritava! Ma incolpare un povero cane...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chiaramente non lo dicevo per la spinta ed il volo sulle scale... se era un prepotente se lo meritava! *Ma incolpare un povero cane...*


credo di amarti


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chiaramente non lo dicevo per la spinta ed il volo sulle scale... se era un prepotente se lo meritava! Ma incolpare un povero cane...


 gia messo in evidenza i contorni vigliacchi del gesto infatti piu x il cane che x la vittima
tieni conto che a 8 anni non si ha tanto giudizio
oggi come oggi se dovessi rifare un gesto simile  ci metterei la faccia con fierezza


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> gia messo in evidenza i contorni vigliacchi del gesto infatti piu x il cane che x la vittima
> tieni conto che a 8 anni non si ha tanto giudizio
> oggi come oggi se dovessi rifare un gesto simile  ci metterei la faccia con fierezza


bravo!!!


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> gia messo in evidenza i contorni vigliacchi del gesto infatti piu x il cane che x la vittima
> tieni conto che a 8 anni non si ha tanto giudizio
> *oggi come oggi se dovessi rifare un gesto simile ci metterei la faccia con fierezza*
















I prepotenti vanno fatti volare giù con ogni mezzo!


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> credo di amarti


 I too!


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> L'altro giorno, mentre guardavo il cacciatore di aquiloni mi sono resa conto ,un'ennesima volta  come le nostre azioni e i nostri comportamenti ,pur se  da piccoli, ci condizionino terribilmente per tutta la vita.
> E poi mi domandavo: ma se uno è vigliacco e pavido da bambino lo sarà necessariamente anche da grande??
> Pur avendo un padre coraggioso e leale il protagonista si comporta di merda col suo migliore amico. ok, alla fine si riscatta ma a me fino alla fine non è piaciuto più.
> Io credo che la vigliaccheria sia una serpe che ti si rivolta contro tutta la vita.
> ...



Il padre era apparentemente coraggioso e tutto d'un pezzo, ma ha nascosto a tutti il fatto che Hassan era figlio suo.
Amir ha pagato anche le colpe di suo padre: di non aver riconosciuto il figlio e di aver avere pregiudizi nei confronti dell'etnia hazara.
Il figlio ha sbagliato per colpa del padre: avrebbe potuto intervenire e lasciare l'aquilone azzurro ai tre bulletti di quartiere. Non l'ha fatto perché quell'aquilone era un regalo ambitissimo per il padre, era un modo per guadagnare la stima del padre da lui mitizzato.
Ha valutato che fosse giusto lasciar sodomizzare l'amico hazara purché potesse regalare l'aquilone al padre.
Poi si è riscattato rischiando la sua vita e facendosi massacrare di botte per salvare il figlio di Hassan.
Le persone veramente coraggiose in questo racconto sono Hassan e il suo padre adottivo (sono umili e coraggiosi).
Secondo me la morale del film è che i figli a volte pagano le colpe dei padri, ma,  se sono coraggiosi, possono addirittura riscattare queste colpe.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non proprio... qualcosa di molto più profondo del perdono. Devi assolutamente guardare il film. C'è una magnifica metafora, in una scena... quando il terribile De Niro viene "liberato".


Stupendo film, colonna sonora fantastica. Pelle d'oca


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il padre era apparentemente coraggioso e tutto d'un pezzo, ma ha nascosto a tutti il fatto che Hassan era figlio suo.
> Amir ha pagato anche le colpe di suo padre: di non aver riconosciuto il figlio e di aver avere pregiudizi nei confronti dell'etnia hazara.
> Il figlio ha sbagliato per colpa del padre: avrebbe potuto intervenire e lasciare l'aquilone azzurro ai tre bulletti di quartiere. Non l'ha fatto perché quell'aquilone era un regalo ambitissimo per il padre, era un modo per guadagnare la stima del padre da lui mitizzato.
> * Ha valutato che fosse giusto lasciar sodomizzare l'amico hazara purché potesse regalare l'aquilone al padre.*
> ...


più che mai vero che "col culo degil altri son tutti finocchi"


----------



## lale75 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> D'altronde non c'è peggior condanna a nascere merde e rimanere tali.
> Se non hai la possibilità di evolvere, tanto vale crepare subito.


----------



## lale75 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> L'altro giorno, mentre guardavo il cacciatore di aquiloni mi sono resa conto ,un'ennesima volta come le nostre azioni e i nostri comportamenti ,pur se da piccoli, ci condizionino terribilmente per tutta la vita.
> E poi mi domandavo: ma se uno è vigliacco e pavido da bambino lo sarà necessariamente anche da grande??
> Pur avendo un padre coraggioso e leale il protagonista si comporta di merda col suo migliore amico. ok, alla fine si riscatta ma a me fino alla fine non è piaciuto più.
> Io credo che la vigliaccheria sia una serpe che ti si rivolta contro tutta la vita.
> ...


 
Libro stupendo. Condivido la tua visione, anche a me il protagonista è rimasto sulle palle fino alla fine.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Il padre era apparentemente coraggioso e tutto d'un pezzo, ma ha nascosto a tutti il fatto che Hassan era figlio suo.*
> Amir ha pagato anche le colpe di suo padre: di non aver riconosciuto il figlio e di aver avere pregiudizi nei confronti dell'etnia hazara.
> Il figlio ha sbagliato per colpa del padre: avrebbe potuto intervenire e lasciare l'aquilone azzurro ai tre bulletti di quartiere. Non l'ha fatto perché quell'aquilone era un regalo ambitissimo per il padre, era un modo per guadagnare la stima del padre da lui mitizzato.
> Ha valutato che fosse giusto lasciar sodomizzare l'amico hazara purché potesse regalare l'aquilone al padre.
> ...


apparente una fava.
Ti ricordi quando stanno scappando come difende la donna che il russo voleva violentarsi??Rischia una pallottola in fronte non cotiche.

Concordo che hassan e il padre sono i personaggi più coraggiosi anche se il padre di lui a me piace un casino.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il padre era apparentemente coraggioso e tutto d'un pezzo, ma ha nascosto a tutti il fatto che Hassan era figlio suo.
> Amir ha pagato anche le colpe di suo padre: di non aver riconosciuto il figlio e di aver avere pregiudizi nei confronti dell'etnia hazara.
> Il figlio ha sbagliato per colpa del padre: avrebbe potuto intervenire e lasciare l'aquilone azzurro ai tre bulletti di quartiere. Non l'ha fatto perché quell'aquilone era un regalo ambitissimo per il padre, era un modo per guadagnare la stima del padre da lui mitizzato.
> Ha valutato che fosse giusto lasciar sodomizzare l'amico hazara purché potesse regalare l'aquilone al padre.
> .


comunque Giobbe, hai un modo tutto particolare di ragionare e di rigirare le frittate... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi dimentichi che l'aquilone era di hassan non di amir, gliel'aveva proprio regalato il padre di amir per il suo compleanno, per questo lo difende cos' tenacemente


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> apparente una fava.
> Ti ricordi quando stanno scappando come difende la donna che il russo voleva violentarsi??Rischia una pallottola in fronte non cotiche.
> 
> Concordo che hassan e il padre sono i personaggi più coraggiosi anche se il padre di lui a me piace un casino.



In generale era coraggioso e deciso. Se ne fregava per esempio della proibizione dei mullah di bere alcolici, aveva le idee chiare su qualsiasi argomento ed era molto popolare a Kabul.
Era un vero mito per il figlio che non credeva di essere alla sua altezza.
Ma nascondeva un terribile segreto: che Hassan era figlio suo.


----------



## Old sperella (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Qualsiasi cosa buona o importante farai nella vita ti sentirai marchiato per una zozzeria, una vigliaccata, una cosa di cui ti sei vergognato appena   fatta anche se un sacco di anni prima.


No , se si riesce a perdonare se stessi a prescindere dal perdono di chi ha subìto a causa nostra .


----------



## Old giobbe (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque Giobbe, hai un modo tutto particolare di ragionare e di rigirare le frittate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il campionato di aquiloni di Kabul era un evento molto importante.
L'onore più grande era quello di vincerlo abbattendo tutti gli altri aquiloni come ha fatto Amir.
Al secondo posto, era considerato di grandissimo onore recuperare l'ultimo aquilone abbattuto, in questo caso quello azzurro (che non era di Hassan, ma di un altro ragazzo).
Hassan aveva un dono particolare per sapere dove sarebbero caduti gli aquiloni: correva dalla parte opposta rispetto a tutti gli altri ragazzi e alla fine l'aquilone finiva per cadere ai suoi piedi.
Hassan voleva recuperare l'ultimo aquilone per donarlo ad Amir e questo voleva darlo in regalo al padre come se fosse un trofeo ambitissimo.
Amir voleva la stima e l'affetto di quel semidio che considerava essere suo padre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2009)

In quella storia la vigliaccata è compiuta da ragazzino...

Ci mancherebbe altro di non poter cambiare e riscattarsi nel corso della vita.
L'altro giorno mia figlia mi consigliava un libro di Pavese che non ho letto (Il compagno) dicendo "...è uno di quelli che piacciono a te: racconta di una presa di coscienza..."





   vero i miei preferiti sono tutti così.... e allora ...dall'indifferenza, che è una forma di vigliaccheria, ci si può riscattare!
Avete letto D'amore e ombra della Allende o La figlia di Burger della Gordimer?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ma anche Il diario di Jane Somers della Lessing o Cani neri di Mc Ewen?

Però mia figlia mi conosce


----------



## Lettrice (10 Febbraio 2009)

Onestamente mi preoccuperei di chi non ha mai compiuto una vigliaccata.

L'ultima vigliaccata che ricordo avevo 22 anni.. dissi una balla colossale per compiere la mia vendetta...


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Onestamente mi preoccuperei di chi non ha mai compiuto una vigliaccata.*
> 
> L'ultima vigliaccata che ricordo avevo 22 anni.. dissi una balla colossale per compiere la mia vendetta...


 ma perché mai?
 c'è  questa tendenza ad appoggiare i disvalori a prescindere in quanto più sim patici e "umani".
starei ben lontana da una persona vigliacca nel senso vero del termine.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché mai?
> c'è  questa tendenza ad appoggiare i disvalori a prescindere in quanto più sim patici e "umani".
> * starei ben lontana da una persona vigliacca nel senso vero del termine.*



pure io.


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In quella storia la vigliaccata è compiuta da ragazzino...
> 
> Ci mancherebbe altro di non poter cambiare e riscattarsi nel corso della vita.
> L'altro giorno mia figlia *mi consigliava un libro di Pavese che non ho letto (Il compagno) dicendo "...è uno di quelli che piacciono a te: racconta di una presa di coscienza..."*
> ...


non è il più bello di pavese ma mi è piaciuto molto.
mi sono sempre chiesta se il protagonista pablo è lo stesso della canzone di de gregori


----------



## MK (10 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il padre era apparentemente coraggioso e tutto d'un pezzo, ma ha nascosto a tutti il fatto che Hassan era figlio suo.
> Amir ha pagato anche le colpe di suo padre: di non aver riconosciuto il figlio e di aver avere pregiudizi nei confronti dell'etnia hazara.
> Il figlio ha sbagliato per colpa del padre: avrebbe potuto intervenire e lasciare l'aquilone azzurro ai tre bulletti di quartiere. Non l'ha fatto perché quell'aquilone era un regalo ambitissimo per il padre, era un modo per guadagnare la stima del padre da lui mitizzato.
> Ha valutato che fosse giusto lasciar sodomizzare l'amico hazara purché potesse regalare l'aquilone al padre.
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché mai?
> c'è  questa tendenza ad appoggiare i disvalori a prescindere in quanto più sim patici e "umani".
> starei ben lontana da una persona vigliacca nel senso vero del termine.



A me piacciono gli esseri umani con pro e contro.

Non appoggio e manco so un cacio per condannare.

Diffido di chi dice di essere virtuoso perche' ho il sospetto che sia un vigliacco sotto, sotto


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2009)

*interessante*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A me piacciono gli esseri umani con pro e contro.
> 
> Non appoggio e manco so un cacio per condannare.
> 
> *Diffido di chi dice di essere virtuoso perche' ho il sospetto che sia un vigliacco sotto, s*otto


come si sviluppa questa tua teoria?
inoltre tra essere virtuoso ed essere vigliacco c'è una sana via di mezzo dove, in linea di massima, ci troviamo tutti


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

*minerva*

OT.


*ceci c'est ne pas un nick*


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> OT.
> 
> 
> *ceci c'est ne pas un nick*








 il buon vecchio magritte


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> il buon vecchio magritte




















  a te e a lui...


----------

